# ... sui comunisti



## xfactor (15 Dicembre 2010)

L'alternativa a Silvio?

Fare opposizione è facilissimo, basta dire che tu stai sbagliando e magari radunare 3 pensionati in piazza , pagargli un panino e dirgli .... ogni tanto sventola la bandiera.

Fare opposizione vuol dire avere delle idee alternative, in una crisi che a livello europeo ci stà stroncando le gambe , facile attaccare il Berlusca ma non proporre alternative, è il guaio di questa psedudo sinistra.

Quando anche a livello sindacale un sindacato come la CISL , la UIL vogliono sostituirsi all'impresa , beh ragazzi miei allora non gli bastano le Cooperative?
Che dire poi del precariato, i contratti a termine, i co co co , gli interinali, ecc....sono loro quelli che hanno firmato gli accordi o sbaglio? Poi chiedono di andare in piazza " contro il precariato, contro ... contro ... io vado in piazza e ti prendo a calci nel culo !!!!!
Caso a parte la CGIL  che benche la base non accetta ricatti ancora una volta , per " comodità" i vertici firmano accordi contro gli stessi.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> L'alternativa a Silvio?
> 
> Fare opposizione è facilissimo, basta dire che tu stai sbagliando e magari radunare 3 pensionati in piazza , pagargli un panino e dirgli .... ogni tanto sventola la bandiera.
> 
> ...


Famme capi', negli ultimi 10 anni, 8 li avete passati a non fare un cazzo per il paese ma solo per salvare da buoni servi il culo al vostro padrone e pretendi ancora una volta che le castagne dal fuoco te le tolga la sinistra brutta sporca e cattiva?:mrgreen:

Non hai capito na' fava... a sto giro, l'Italia va in default e ti prenderai la piu' grossa inkulata dal dopoguerra quando ti congeleranno i bot&cct ed altro.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

a me m'importa sega perche' gia' mi sono parato il culo...

ocio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Famme capi', negli ultimi 10 anni, 8 li avete passati a non fare un cazzo per il paese ma solo per salvare da buoni servi il culo al vostro padrone e pretendi ancora una volta che le castagne dal fuoco te le tolga la sinistra brutta sporca e cattiva?:mrgreen:
> 
> Non hai capito na' fava... a sto giro, l'Italia va in default e ti prenderai la piu' grossa inkulata dal dopoguerra quando ti congeleranno i bot&cct ed altro.....
> 
> ...


Ti consiglio  CALL OF DUTTY4  , ...in attesa che luxuria diventi presidente del consiglio, o in alternativa ministro delle finanze!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Ti consiglio  CALL OF DUTTY4  , ...in attesa che luxuria diventi presidente del consiglio, o in alternativa ministro delle finanze!


Grazie del consiglio ma quelli non li kago...

preferisco i vari Need for speed e la Kinect...

comunque grazie del pensiero...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> L'alternativa a Silvio?
> 
> Fare opposizione è facilissimo, basta dire che tu stai sbagliando e magari radunare 3 pensionati in piazza , pagargli un panino e dirgli .... ogni tanto sventola la bandiera.
> 
> ...


 se sei d'accordo che il tuo è mio e il mio è mio, allora possiamo anche discutere sui communisti


----------



## xfactor (15 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se sei d'accordo che il tuo è mio e il mio è mio, allora possiamo anche discutere sui communisti


ok  ( con riserva)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> ok ( *con riserva*)


 eh no ... le riserve vanno al più forte, cioè a me


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se sei d'accordo che il tuo è mio e il mio è mio, allora possiamo anche discutere sui communisti


Ma prima di tutto bisogna trovarli...ormai so' spariti o ricicciati nel Pdl:mrgreen::mrgreen:

che poi, diciamocelo, il massimo godimento e' lo sbandierare lo spettro dei comunisti come fa Berluskaz per infinocchiare i suoi, mentre e' amicone e socio de Putin e di Gheddy...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## xfactor (15 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma prima di tutto bisogna trovarli...ormai so' spariti o ricicciati nel Pdl:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> che poi, diciamocelo, il massimo godimento e' lo sbandierare lo spettro dei comunisti come fa Berluskaz per infinocchiare i suoi, mentre e' amicone e socio de Putin e di Gheddy...
> 
> ahahahahahahah






:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per me te rode er culo!:up:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> per me te rode er culo!:up:


ao' se nun te rode a te, figurate a me...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pero' me sa che hai perso la sensibbbilita' ormai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Gheddhy co' la foto de Muktar e leccato da Berluska t'ha devastato...neh fascistone duro e puro..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> L'alternativa a Silvio?
> 
> Fare opposizione è facilissimo, basta dire che tu stai sbagliando e magari radunare 3 pensionati in piazza , pagargli un panino e dirgli .... ogni tanto sventola la bandiera.
> 
> ...


Certo che Silvio via ha fatto proprio un bel lavaggio del cervello. Ma tu credi ancora alla barzelletta che essere anti-berlusconiano significa essere di sinistra? A me questa sinistra fa cagare e sinceramente fanno vomitare anche le bandiere rosse e la strumentalizzazione dei vari inni (tipo L'Internazionale e Bella ciao) che spesso vengono cantati da chi non sa neanche cosa significano.
A me sta sinistra fa schifo..Ma sono anti-berlusconiano. Ti sembra un controsenso? Ti sembra così pazzesco?
Come si fa a votare e sostenere (anche tappandosi il naso) un uomo che considera il Parlamento l'ufficio della sua azienda, vale a dire l'Italia?
Che utilizza le istituzioni SOLO per farsi i cazzi suoi, che vorrebbe godere dell'impunità totale per tutte le sue porcate e che cerca sempre l'escomotage (vale a dire farsi la legge) per legittimare i suoi affari?
C'è un limite a tutto, anche alla pessima classe politica di questo Paese. Berlusconi il limite l'ha passato da tanto tempo..Perché se è logico e accettabile per un Paese come il nostro immaginare il Parlamento come un luogo per farsi ANCHE i fatti propri, non è accettabile che diventi un luogo per farsi SOLO gli affari propri.
Siamo un popolo di coglioni e abbiamo la classe politica che ci meritiamo. si fronte a Paese che affonda, a un debito pubblico che non conosce limiti e che cresce in maniera esponenziale, a una crisi occupazionale gravissima, i sondaggi dicono che lui vincerebbe ancora le elezioni. Tutto pur di non togliere il voto a lui..Perché non votare per lui significa essere comunisti..Questo è quello che ha fatto credere a mezza Italia e questo è il motivo per cui vince le elezioni.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che Silvio via ha fatto proprio un bel lavaggio del cervello. Ma tu credi ancora alla barzelletta che essere anti-berlusconiano significa essere di sinistra? A me questa sinistra fa cagare e sinceramente fanno vomitare anche le bandiere rosse e la strumentalizzazione dei vari inni (tipo L'Internazionale e Bella ciao) che spesso vengono cantati da chi non sa neanche cosa significano.
> A me sta sinistra fa schifo..Ma sono anti-berlusconiano. Ti sembra un controsenso? Ti sembra così pazzesco?
> Come si fa a votare e sostenere (anche tappandosi il naso) un uomo che considera il Parlamento l'ufficio della sua azienda, vale a dire l'Italia?
> Che utilizza le istituzioni SOLO per farsi i cazzi suoi, che vorrebbe godere dell'impunità totale per tutte le sue porcate e che cerca sempre l'escomotage (vale a dire farsi la legge) per legittimare i suoi affari?
> ...



:up:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01cDwLAcdVY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJfKCn1bUMM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNaPQnaQlrw​


----------



## Sterminator (15 Dicembre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Certo che Silvio via ha fatto proprio un bel lavaggio del cervello. *Ma tu credi ancora alla barzelletta che essere anti-berlusconiano significa essere di sinistra? A me questa sinistra fa cagare e sinceramente fanno vomitare anche le bandiere rosse e la strumentalizzazione dei vari inni (tipo L'Internazionale e Bella ciao) che spesso vengono cantati da chi non sa neanche cosa significano.
> A me sta sinistra fa schifo..Ma sono anti-berlusconiano. Ti sembra un controsenso? Ti sembra così pazzesco?
> Come si fa a votare e sostenere (anche tappandosi il naso) un uomo che considera il Parlamento l'ufficio della sua azienda, vale a dire l'Italia?
> Che utilizza le istituzioni SOLO per farsi i cazzi suoi, che vorrebbe godere dell'impunità totale per tutte le sue porcate e che cerca sempre l'escomotage (vale a dire farsi la legge) per legittimare i suoi affari?
> ...


a furia d'usa' la candeggina che se sa, brucia i tessuti, questi so' i risultati...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e' la mancanza di spirito critico che li frega e l'intruppa...

vabbe' xfactor se schersa pero' hai tanto bisogno de factor C piu' che x....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che Silvio via ha fatto proprio un bel lavaggio del cervello. Ma tu credi ancora alla barzelletta che essere anti-berlusconiano significa essere di sinistra? A me questa sinistra fa cagare e sinceramente fanno vomitare anche le bandiere rosse e la strumentalizzazione dei vari inni (tipo L'Internazionale e Bella ciao) che spesso vengono cantati da chi non sa neanche cosa significano.
> A me sta sinistra fa schifo..Ma sono anti-berlusconiano. Ti sembra un controsenso? Ti sembra così pazzesco?
> Come si fa a votare e sostenere (anche tappandosi il naso) un uomo che considera il Parlamento l'ufficio della sua azienda, vale a dire l'Italia?
> Che utilizza le istituzioni SOLO per farsi i cazzi suoi, che vorrebbe godere dell'impunità totale per tutte le sue porcate e che cerca sempre l'escomotage (vale a dire farsi la legge) per legittimare i suoi affari?
> ...


Mica detto eh?
Ripeto...
Mi pare che all'ultima botta, gli italiani abbiano detto nè comunisti, nè berlusca...ma lega.
La lega alle ultime elezioni ha sbancato. Piaccia o non piaccia.
Mai votato in vita mia, nè sinistre, nè lega, nè berlusca eh?
Non ci sono solo loro...


----------



## Anna A (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica detto eh?
> Ripeto...
> Mi pare che all'ultima botta,* gli italiani* abbiano detto nè comunisti, nè berlusca...ma lega.
> La lega alle ultime elezioni ha sbancato. Piaccia o non piaccia.
> ...


lo hanno detto al nord nelle solite regioni -piemonte a parte che è diventato leghista non si sa bene come, viste le tradizioni...
ma cmq, il problema non è la lega, ma chi la usa e come.. ci crederai mica che la lega sa far politca, no?
basta vedere quanto potere politico ha saputo esercitare nella tua provincia e in quella di padova quando c'è stata l'alluvione. hanno spostato il versamento delle tasse di un solo mese... capirai...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo hanno detto al nord nelle solite regioni -piemonte a parte che è diventato leghista non si sa bene come, viste le tradizioni...
> ma cmq, il problema non è la lega, ma chi la usa e come.. ci crederai mica che la lega sa far politca, no?
> basta vedere quanto potere politico ha saputo esercitare nella tua provincia e in quella di padova quando c'è stata l'alluvione. hanno spostato il versamento delle tasse di un solo mese... capirai...


Mia cara...avessimo anche noi la regione a statuto speciale come il Friuli Venezia Giulia, quanto meglio staremmo.
Da noi la lega ha saputo far politica, meno peggio degli altri eh?
Almeno il passante è finito eh?
Infatti Anna, quando noi abbiamo bisogno, lo stato non c'è mai.
E allora, preferiamo arrangiarci eh?
Tu spiega come mai il Friuli nel 1976 fece certe cose e in tempo brevissimo...e in Irpinia nel 1980 si assistì a cosa indecenti...

I comunisti non mi piacciono: chi ha avuto la grazia come me di poter studiare in un paese comunista...si fa il vaccino eh?
Casso perfin l'esametto sul marxismo...robe da matti.

Ma i comunisti servono per certe cose eh?
Non hanno tutti i torti eh?
Ma di fatto sono sempre stati pessimi economisti.
Il benessere non si fa con le chiacchere e i proclami.

Se noi osserviamo l'economia americana, esageratamente spostata sul capitalismo, vediamo che effetti produce eh?
Crack del 1929...e le botte da orbi degli ultimi due anni.


----------



## MK (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> chi ha avuto la grazia come me di poter studiare in un paese comunista...si fa il vaccino eh?
> Casso perfin l'esametto sul marxismo...robe da matti.


Guarda che se studi alla Cattolica sei obbligato a dare l'esame di teologia.


----------



## xfactor (15 Dicembre 2010)

Idee politiche diverse dalla lega?


----------



## Buscopann (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica detto eh?
> Ripeto...
> Mi pare che all'ultima botta, gli italiani abbiano detto nè comunisti, nè berlusca...ma lega.
> La lega alle ultime elezioni ha sbancato. Piaccia o non piaccia.
> ...


Bella roba la Lega. E' ancora che grida Roma ladrona perché sa che la metà del suo elettorato è senza cervello. Poi a Roma i vari Bossi e Maroni magnano e si ingrassano come qualsiasi altro coi loro ministeri, vanno in giro con 25 auto blu a testa e che cosa fanno per la cassa-integrazione record raggiunta nel nord-est?
Tanto a loro cosa gliene frega. Il loro elettorato è convinto che è colpa di Roma, del Berlusca e del governo..Non sanno nemmeno che al Governo c'è la Lega..
Qualche anno fa piaceva anche a me la Lega. Se togliamo la volgarità e il becero razzismo (cose a cui non sono mai riuscito a passar sopra e che mi hanno impedito di votarla in quegli anni) era una forza politica con una certa moralità, tanto è vero che fu Bossi a fare cadere il primo Governo Berlusconi. Oggi è talmente contagiata dall'affarismo politico che di quella Lega non c'è rimasto proprio più nulla, a parte gli slogan per assicurarsi i voti.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (15 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Idee politiche diverse dalla lega?


Qui non si tratta di idee politiche. Bisogna innanzitutto cercare qualche barlume di moralità nella classe politica di oggi. Tutto deve ripartire da lì.
Credevo di averla ritrovata nel Partito di Di Pietro, che di certo non sarà la persona più pulita della Via Lattea, ma qualcosa per questo paese l'ha fatto per davvero. Poi, quando vedo due coglioni del suo partito anti-berlusconiano che votano la fiducia al Governo mi è venuto il latte alle ginocchia. 
Penso che alle prossime voterò Grillo. Alla fine una preferenza la darò sempre. E' l'unico strumento che ho per non cercare di vedere sempre meno in Parlamento certi delinquenti.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda che se studi alla Cattolica sei obbligato a dare l'esame di teologia.


Ma dimmi te, questa non la sapevo...
Si ma capisci che per me fu dura dire in inglese stentato a quell'esame..." I filosofi prima di Marx cercavano la verità, ma Marx ha trovato la verità!"...per me occidentale, quelle dispense erano una montagna di corbellerie...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

*LA LETTERA*

*E Bondi scrive al Partito democratico
"Cari compagni, non mi sfiduciate"*

*Il ministro della Cultura alla  vigilia della mozione di sfiducia nei suoi confronti. "Bersani,  Veltroni, Fassino, fermatevi e riflettete"*







*ROMA* - Ieri ha scritto a Napolitano 1, per denunciare la "parzialità" di Fini. Oggi scrive al Pd (la lettera è pubblicata dal _Foglio_)  per scongiurare il rischio di essere cacciato dal governo. E' un Sandro  Bondi iperattivo quello di questi giorni, alla vigilia della mozione di  sfiducia nei suoi confronti in Parlamento. Un passaggio delicato visto  che a Montecitorio la maggioranza è appesa a tre voti.

Ai  democratici il ministro della Cultura lancia un appello per il ritiro  della mozione, dal significativo titolo "Cari compagni, vi spiego perché  non dovreste sfiduciarmi". Questo l'incipit: "Siccome riconosco ancora  nei principali leader della sinistra e in particolare a Bersani,  Veltroni e Fassino un residuo di concezione seria della politica e di  rispetto nei confronti degli avversari politici, vi chiedo di fermarvi e  di riflettere prima di presentare contro di me un atto parlamentare  cosi' spropositato, pretestuoso e dirompente sul piano umano, che  rappresenterebbe un'onta non per me che lo subisco ma per voi che lo  promuovete".

Bondi sottolinea come la sua gestione dei Beni  culturali si vuole caratterizzare come espressione della "volontà di  gettare dei ponti di collaborazione sul fronte della cultura, il più  delicato e generatore di conflitti" e a fronte di un "clima  pregiudizialmente ostile alla mia peronsa". Nè manca di ricordare la  
   sua formazione politica all'interno del Partito comunista e la  decisione del salto successivo con Forza Italia "per la consapevolezza  dell'impossibilità di una evoluzione socialdemocratica del Pci", con  successivo sovrapiù di acredine della sinistra nei suoi confronti.

"Tutto  questo però - domanda Bondi - giustifica una mozione di sfiducia  individuale nei miei confronti? qual è la ragione per cui la presentate?  i crolli avvenuti a Pompei? Non posso crederci. Sapete bene che altri  crolli sono avvenuti nel passato, e probabilmente avverranno  anche nel  futuro, senza che a nessuno passi per la testa di chiedere le dimissioni  del ministro pro tempore alla cultura".

Ieri Bondi aveva scritto  a Napolitano attaccando Fini e ruolo "politico" giocato dal presidente  della Camera, puntando il dito contro "l'abnorme commistione tra  imparzialità del suo ruolo e leadership di un gruppo parlamentare".                                                                               (16 dicembre 2010)

----------------------------------------------------------------------

ao' icsfactor, cos'e' che andavi cercando dai comunisti?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lo sai che voi e la vostra dignita' siete no' spettacolo, si?


glu, glu, glu, glu....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2...ico_cari_compagni_non_mi_sfiduciate-10258214/


----------



## xfactor (16 Dicembre 2010)

Caro sterminator , più leggo i tuoi interventi e più ho difficoltà a capirti. Dall'uso impropio degli smile...... , che in un contesto normale ci stanno pure bene, ma il tuo abuso denota chiaramente una sintomatologia tipico di ....ragazzini intorno ai 16 aNNI...( difficolta nel proporsi ) . Spero che la tua età anagrafica sia quella , perchè altrimenti credo tu abbia qualche problema.

Senza rancore! :dotto:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Caro sterminator , più leggo i tuoi interventi e più ho difficoltà a capirti. Dall'uso impropio degli smile...... , che in un contesto normale ci stanno pure bene, ma il tuo abuso denota chiaramente una sintomatologia tipico di ....ragazzini intorno ai 16 aNNI...( difficolta nel proporsi ) . Spero che la tua età anagrafica sia quella , perchè altrimenti credo tu abbia qualche problema.
> 
> Senza rancore! :dotto:


Sul mio modo di scrivere nei fora, trovo sempre il Morelli fallito di turno che s'esibisce nel pissicoanalizzarmi...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

io al posto tuo me concentrerei piu' sui tuoi de problemi, visto che nun ve vedo combinati bene e te vedo molto depresso...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ho 54 anni e la contraerea funzionante a mille ed ormai i cazzi che volano a stormi te li becchi tutti te....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

con immutata stima....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2010)

Bisogna partire da un presupposto di base prima mettersi a parlare di comunismo e sinistra: la sinistra italiana oggi non ha niente di comunista ed è proprio questa la sua più grande debolezza.

Il P.C.I., già proprio quello con la falce e il martello, quello che non raggiungeva neanche il 35%, era un partito POPOLARE.

E' proprio quell'idea di partito che manca alla sinistra di oggi. La gente della strada, ci si ritrovava in quel partito. Era un partito imperfetto, eccome se lo era, ma FACEVA DAVVERO OPPOSZIONE, non come questi quattro scappati di casa che ci sono oggi.

Bisogna rimettere proprio la falce e il martello, oppure, se fanno paura, vanno bene pure paletta e secchiello, ma se prima non sei PARTE di una cosa non puoi poi essere CONTRO altra cose. E' il senso di appartenenza che manca alla sinistra di oggi, che manca alla gente di sinistra.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bisogna partire da un presupposto di base prima mettersi a parlare di comunismo e sinistra: la sinistra italiana oggi non ha niente di comunista ed è proprio questa la sua più grande debolezza.
> 
> Il P.C.I., già proprio quello con la falce e il martello, quello che non raggiungeva neanche il 35%, era un partito POPOLARE.
> 
> ...


Il cancro italico si chiama Comunione e Liberazione/Compagnia delle Opere....

controlla in quanti cda della loro galassia fatta di 40.000 aziende sparse per il mondo, siedono fondoschiena rossi delle coop e viceversa...

pure l'Unipol e' impestata di ciellini...

pure il bisinisse della base di Ederle o di Sigonella e' la pappatoia delle coop rosse...

la metastasi e' stata alimentata da D'alema e dalla sua cricca...che sono solo affaristi....

per quello ci hanno fatti fuori perche' credevano di poter agire indisturbati....invece lo sputtanamento e' accelerato...:mrgreen:

vabbe' mo' c'ho fame e me vado a fa' no' spuntino...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il cancro italico si chiama Comunione e Liberazione/Compagnia delle Opere....
> 
> controlla in quanti cda della loro galassia fatta di 40.000 aziende sparse per il mondo, siedono fondoschiena rossi delle coop e viceversa...
> 
> ...



... in relazione alla foto: Che fesso che sei :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## astonished (16 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bisogna partire da un presupposto di base prima mettersi a parlare di comunismo e sinistra: la sinistra italiana oggi non ha niente di comunista ed è proprio questa la sua più grande debolezza.
> 
> Il P.C.I., già proprio quello con la falce e il martello, quello che non raggiungeva neanche il 35%, era un partito POPOLARE.
> 
> ...



:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:

Purtroppo quando ci si snatura per abbracciare fascie più ampie di consenso alla lunga è questo quello che si ottiene: un calderone insipido in cui dentro c'è di tutto e di più invece in molti non hanno capito che un vero leader non deve aver paura di esporre le proprie idee, non deve rinnegare od ammorbidire il proprio passato ma soprattutto deve decidere senza tentennare. Questo nano la cui statura fisica e soprattutto morale è inversamente proporzionale all'enorme danno causato al paese ce lo saremmo levato di torno già da un po' se si fosse stati meno indulgenti, ed oggi ci ritroviamo a dover sperare in un Fini qualsiasi per togliercelo dai piedi, proprio Fini che ha sempre parlato tanto per non dire mai niente quando ne ha avuto l'occasione.

Io non seguo più la politica: ma questa gente che vota berlusconi (la b minuscola è voluta) spero abbia l'opportunità di andare in giro, di andare all'estero per vedere e toccare con mano quanto stiamo indietro come paese, su tutti i fronti, e non bisogna paragonarsi alle grandi nazioni per rendersene conto. Spero che questi elettori illuminati abbiano gli occhi aperti al prossimo viaggio fuori dal confine, e che non si limitino a credere solo a quello che la Tv del loro leader racconta loro. 

Mi verrebbe da chiudere,riflettendo sui numeri che sono venuti fuori l'altro ieri, con un "_meno male che il tramonto è all'orizzonte_" ma siamo in Italia, e la soap mi sa che continua, visto il popolo che fa da spettatore.

Alla fine dice bene chi afferma che abbiamo i rappresentati che meritiamo, ed in fondo berlusca è lì perchè sotto sotto rappresenta il sogno incoffessato di molti italiani: fare soldi, fare il furbo, andare a mignotte ma soprattuto fare il cazzo che gli pare pisciando in testa a tutti impunemente ed è quello che sta facendo.

:blank:


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Alla fine dice bene chi afferma che abbiamo i rappresentati che meritiamo, ed in fondo berlusca è lì perchè sotto sotto rappresenta il sogno incoffessato di molti italiani: fare soldi, fare il furbo, andare a mignotte ma soprattuto fare il cazzo che gli pare pisciando in testa a tutti impunemente ed è quello che sta facendo.
> 
> :blank:



ROTFL

:up:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Purtroppo quando ci si snatura per abbracciare fascie più ampie di consenso alla lunga è questo quello che si ottiene: un calderone insipido in cui dentro c'è di tutto e di più invece in molti non hanno capito che un vero leader non deve aver paura di esporre le proprie idee, non deve rinnegare od ammorbidire il proprio passato ma soprattutto deve decidere senza tentennare.


Quanto hai ragione.

Ulivo, Margherita, Quercia, Rifondazione, Rinascita, Per la Sinistra,  Ecologia e Libertà, Sole che ride, Verdi.....devo andare avanti ?

Per me, a sinistra, la politica deve ritornare ad essere anche un pò romantica. Bisogna riportare la gente a credere che stà facendo qualcosa, che appartiene a qualcosa di più grande, chiamalo romanticamente e/o ingenuamente IDEALE, ma basta che in qualche modo lo chiami. Basta essere contro, contro, contro, datemi prima qualcosa per cui essere pro.
Quel PCI per 50 anni è stato PRESENTE nella vita di tanti lavoratori, cittadini italiani, loro facevano parte di qualcosa, anche se era qualcosa di lontanamente perfetto, anzi, ma comunque presente. Io me li ricordo bene i vecchietti nella sezione del PCI vicino casa mia farsi le briscolette e tressette tutti i santi pomeriggi, magari insieme a pischelletti con 40 anni meno di loro. Il PD era nato da un giorno e già parlava di Comitati d'Affari e amenità varie. Alla gente devi parlare e ti devi fare anche caprire cazzo.  Se prima non si ricrea, a sinistra, uno spirito che almeno vagamente ricordi quello, allora hanno vinto loro. E allora a quel punto lo sai che c'è ? Il mio voto per il mutuo ? Ditemi dove devo firmare che ho già pronta la penna.


----------



## xfactor (16 Dicembre 2010)

ok tutto, ma idee di come intervenire sulla situazione in Italia, a parte il federalismo non ne vedo, cambiano i nomi dei partiti, ma alla fine cosa si propone?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> ok tutto, ma idee di come intervenire sulla situazione in Italia, a parte il federalismo non ne vedo, cambiano i nomi dei partiti, ma alla fine cosa si propone?


L'unico modo che abbiamo è il voto. E forse sarebbe il caso di cercare di esprimere le nostre preferenze a chi ci sembra che rappresenti una maggiore moralità. Le cose non possono cambiare fino al momento in cui la nostra classe politica non sia in grado di recuperare questo valore.
Non è una questione di formule. Quando si gioca a calcio, i moduli contano fino a un certo punto. ciò che rende una squadra vincente sono i giocatori e la mentalità. Se ognuno gioca per sè stesso, alla fine si faranno solo figuracce.
Qui c'è una barca che sta affondando. e su questa barca ci siamo anche noi. Mandiamo a casa questa classe politica. E lo strumento non ci manca. E' sufficiente una matita.

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Dicembre 2010)

Buscopann;103925[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]L'unico modo che abbiamo è il voto[/B]. E forse sarebbe il caso di cercare di esprimere le nostre preferenze a chi ci sembra che rappresenti una maggiore moralità. Le cose non possono cambiare fino al momento in cui la nostra classe politica non sia in grado di recuperare questo valore.
> Non è una questione di formule. Quando si gioca a calcio, i moduli contano fino a un certo punto. ciò che rende una squadra vincente sono i giocatori e la mentalità. Se ognuno gioca per sè stesso, alla fine si faranno solo figuracce.
> Qui c'è una barca che sta affondando. e su questa barca ci siamo anche noi. Mandiamo a casa questa classe politica. E lo strumento non ci manca. E' sufficiente una matita.
> 
> Buscopann



Sì, abbiamo solo il voto. Bisogna smettere di votare subito. TUTTI!

All'indomani di un'elezione deserta, quando ci sarà un'unica scheda per ogni seggio, con scritto: SIETE MORTI......
....allora cominceranno ad avere paura, quei porci maiali.  :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bisogna partire da un presupposto di base prima mettersi a parlare di comunismo e sinistra: la sinistra italiana oggi non ha niente di comunista ed è proprio questa la sua più grande debolezza.
> 
> Il P.C.I., già proprio quello con la falce e il martello, quello che non raggiungeva neanche il 35%, era un partito POPOLARE.
> 
> ...


Concordo. 
La sinistra in Italia, nel dopo guerra rappresentò fino alla morte di Berlinguer tutto un mondo di persone, oserei dire di classi.
Almeno fino a quel punto, io uomo da sempre di destra, sapevo cosa pensavano quelli di sinistra, chi erano, e cosa professavano. 
Ora ehm, non so neanche cosa sia la sinistra.
Certo che facevano opposizione.
E diedero parecchio filo da torcere alla DC, svolgevano veramente una funzione di controllo e di controaltare.
Ma c'è da dire una cosa eh? Tubarao, ricordiamoci che come in tutti i paesi, anche la sinistra italiana ha una sua storia eh? Non furono poche le menti messe a tacere durante il ventennio eh? Appunto finito il ventennio, ritornarono a far sentire la loro voce.
Il ruolo storico del PSI, non è da sottovalutare eh?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, abbiamo solo il voto. Bisogna smettere di votare subito. TUTTI!
> 
> All'indomani di un'elezione deserta, quando ci sarà un'unica scheda per ogni seggio, con scritto: SIETE MORTI......
> ....allora cominceranno ad avere paura, quei porci maiali.  :mexican:


Ma e' inattuabile ed utopico, perche' l'apparato farebbe votare lo stesso per il minimo necessario e gli faresti solo un favore.....

gia' adesso tra chi non vota o si astiene con le schede nulle, e' il piu' grande partito ed a questi gli fanno il bidet...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

la strada intrapresa e' l'unica....e se 200 anni fa la Bastiglia non fosse stata presa con la forza, a quest'ora sai dove stavamo?


----------



## astonished (17 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione.
> 
> Ulivo, Margherita, Quercia, Rifondazione, Rinascita, Per la Sinistra,  Ecologia e Libertà, Sole che ride, Verdi.....devo andare avanti ?
> 
> ...


Secondo me è proprio da quì che si riparte, dagli ideali: oggi si tende a _svenderli in favore dei favori_ che se ne possono ricevere, a tutti i livelli. Avere degli IDEALI costa il prezzo della coerenza ed abbiamo visto, non solo il 14 dicembre (perchè quella è gente senza ideali), che è proprio la coerenza che manca. Detto in questo forum potrebbe far pensare anche ad altro, è fosre è così: essere fedeli a qualcosa od a qualcuno ha un suo prezzo e non tutti evidentemente sono disposti a pagarlo.

Non voglio fare del populismo, dico solo che non è concepibile avere una nazione governata da belusconi, non è possibile, ma poi penso che lì ce l'hanno mandato con i voti ed allora scende la depressione e non posso fare altro che aspettare che qualcuno ci risolva la situazione.


Buona giornata.

Quì intanto di sono -6°


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Secondo me è proprio da quì che si riparte, dagli ideali: oggi si tende a _svenderli in favore dei favori_ che se ne possono ricevere, a tutti i livelli. Avere degli IDEALI costa il prezzo della coerenza ed abbiamo visto, non solo il 14 dicembre (perchè quella è gente senza ideali), che è proprio la coerenza che manca. Detto in questo forum potrebbe far pensare anche ad altro, è fosre è così: essere fedeli a qualcosa od a qualcuno ha un suo prezzo e non tutti evidentemente sono disposti a pagarlo.
> 
> Non voglio fare del populismo, dico solo che non è concepibile avere una nazione governata da belusconi, non è possibile, ma poi penso che lì ce l'hanno mandato con i voti ed allora scende la depressione e non posso fare altro che aspettare che qualcuno ci risolva la situazione.
> 
> ...


Visto?
Era la DC mio caro che svendeva ideali in cambio di favori eh?
Chi ha impedito lo sviluppo economico del meridione?
La mafia?
Ma fatemi un piacere...dai su...


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Concordo.
> La sinistra in Italia, nel dopo guerra rappresentò fino alla morte di Berlinguer tutto un mondo di persone, oserei dire di classi.
> Almeno fino a quel punto, io uomo da sempre di destra, sapevo cosa pensavano quelli di sinistra, chi erano, e cosa professavano.
> Ora ehm, non so neanche cosa sia la sinistra.
> ...


Quel partito, quelle persone, in Italia, svolsero una funzione fondamentale: erano quasi dei garanti e dei controllori. Garanti e controllori di democrazia, proprio quello di cui abbiamo bisogno oggi.

Secondo te perchè nell'inverno 44/45, tra l'altro uno dei più freddi, statistiche alla mano, il generale Alexander invitò tutti i partigiani italiani a cessare le operazioni militari su larga scala ?. Semplice: bisognava ridurre le forze partigiane, renderle meno potenti (in quell'inverno vennero drasticamente ridotti i lanci di aiuti da parte degli alleati ai nostri partigiani)  In quel periodo gli esiti del conflitto erano ormai chiari, e, in ottica post guerra, bisognava ridurre il peso politico dei partigiani, che, non scordiamocelo erano dei Comunisti. Lo spauracchio del comunismo era alle porte. 

Per fortuna che gente come Longo, che si era fatta anche un be pò di Spagna e certi giochetti li conosceva bene, mandò tranquillamente a cagare il generale Alexander e continuò a fare quello che stava facendo: combattere: ci si stava giocando l'Italia post guerra, e, stando a quello che poi uscì dagli archivi USA e anglosassoni, sarebbe stato un ruolo in cui il fascismo non sarebbe stato per niente in secondo piano, perchè, continuo a ripeterlo, quel tipetto coi baffoni a Est metteva una paura del diavolo.

E' lì che il PCI svolse la sua più grande opera di democrazia: non era vero che avrebbero tutti seguito Togliatti in un rivoluzione, anzi, a Togliatti non gli passava neanche per l'anticamera del cervello, ma erano tutti lì presenti a dire: "Attenti che non potete fare come cazzo vi pare, scordatevi di fare come avete fatto in Grecia, noi ce ne stiamo buoni buoni all'opposizione, ma ricordatevi che i fucili li abbiamo presi in mano una volta e ci mettiamo un secondo a riprenderli in mano ancora".

Ed è stato proprio quel PCI che ha consentito anni di rinascita e di ricrescita, scongiurando l'uso della violenza e delle armi, stile Grecia dei colonnelli, e facendo crescere centinaia di donne, di uomini, come cittadini di un paese libero e giovane.

Poi purtroppo qualcuno, oltreoceano, si ruppe il cazzo di questa situazione, e decise di mettere un pò di esplosivo a Piazza Fontana, ma ormai in quegli anni i partigiani del 43 erano ormai dei nonni, e purtroppo è proprio da quel giorno che lo stivale ha cominciato a camminare all'indetro.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quel partito, quelle persone, in Italia, svolsero una funzione fondamentale: erano quasi dei garanti e dei controllori. Garanti e controllori di democrazia, proprio quello di cui abbiamo bisogno oggi.
> 
> Secondo te perchè nell'inverno 44/45, tra l'altro uno dei più freddi, statistiche alla mano, il generale Alexander invitò tutti i partigiani italiani a cessare le operazioni militari su larga scala ?. Semplice: bisognava ridurre le forze partigiane, renderle meno potenti (in quell'inverno vennero drasticamente ridotti i lanci di aiuti da parte degli alleati ai nostri partigiani)  In quel periodo gli esiti del conflitto erano ormai chiari, e, in ottica post guerra, bisognava ridurre il peso politico dei partigiani, che, non scordiamocelo erano dei Comunisti. Lo spauracchio del comunismo era alle porte.
> 
> ...


ok su tutto...infatti cio' che non fu fatto succedere al suo attentato lo dimostra....

comunque secondo me, siamo anni luce da piazza fontana e gli Usa&getta hanno dimostrato che non sono imbattibili, in Vietnam, in Irak ed in ogni posto ove ti scontri con la guerriglia anche se li' non hanno lesinato a vomitare bombe...

e l'altro ieri era guerriglia ed anche "migliorata", tanto che Caruso ha apprezzato l'evoluzione e la preparazione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pijamola a ridere....va'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2010)

Stermi, un piacere :mrgreen: Nel tuo quote dei mio post mi correggi "Ha cominciato *H*a camminare....." 

Non mi sopporto quando faccio questi errori di battitura dovuti alla tastiera che mi si muove mentre scrivo :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stermi, un piacere :mrgreen: Nel tuo quote dei mio posto mi correggi "Ha cominciato *H*a camminare....."
> 
> Non mi sopporto quando faccio questi errori di battitura dovuti alla tastiera che mi si muove mentre scrivo :rotfl:


ma te non sei d'origini hoscane?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma te non sei d'origini hoscane?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mezzo sangue Barese/Romano, nato e cresciuto a Roma, attualmente emigrante :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mezzo sangue *Barese*/Romano, nato e cresciuto a Roma, attualmente emigrante :rotfl:


neh...addaver'?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> neh...addaver'?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mammà nata a Valenzano e cresciuta a Capurso, provincia d BA.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma e' inattuabile ed utopico, perche' l'apparato farebbe votare lo stesso per il minimo necessario e gli faresti solo un favore.....
> 
> gia' adesso tra chi non vota o si astiene con le schede nulle, e' il piu' grande partito ed a questi gli fanno il bidet...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> la strada intrapresa e' l'unica....e se 200 anni fa la Bastiglia non fosse stata presa con la forza, a quest'ora sai dove stavamo?


Uhm...stermì la presa della Bastiglia...ebbe come conseguenza diretta non solo il crollo della monarchia...ma l'epoca del terrore, la dittatura di Napoleone...ecc..ecc...ecc...la restaurazione...finchè...mio caro...la repubblica francese nacque...il...grazie a...e...
Non fu certo la presa della Bastiglia a portare la democrazia in francia eh?


----------



## astonished (18 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> Era la DC mio caro che svendeva ideali in cambio di favori eh?
> Chi ha impedito lo sviluppo economico del meridione?
> La mafia?
> Ma fatemi un piacere...dai su...


La DC era un calderone che raccoglieva di tutto al suo interno, persone dagli ideali più disparati, e ne abbiamo avuto prova quando, con la disgregazione di quel partito, i vari pezzi si sono diffusi a raggiera sullo scacchiere politico. Riguardo la mafia, di certo rappresenta ancora una delle più grandi zavorre e costi sociali che ci portiamo dietro da oltre cento anni ormai e sicuramente con lo scempio fatto al sud c'entra, eccome se c'entra.     

Tirare fuori ora la DC e la mafia non serve lo trovo un modo per dire tutto senza dire niente ma soprattutto così non si cambierà mai niente. 

Quello che volevo dire nei miei post, lo riassumo come segue: al governo di una Nazione devono esserci i migliori esponenti della stessa ma soprattutto devono esserci persone di provata integrità morale ed onestà intellettuale, aldilà del credo politico. Questa non mi sembra la condizione attuale, ed è evidente che più in basso di così non siamo mai andati se non ai tempi del fascismo, ma siamo lì e per certi versi siamo messi peggio. Ora questa stortura che è solo un effetto del problema ma non la causa dobbiamo far si che non si ripeta per il bene della nazione e delle generazioni che succederanno a noi. Per risolvere un problema dobbiamo curare la causa e non l'effetto: oggi l'effetto si chiama berlusconi ma la causa sono gli elettori che l'hanno votato facendosi infinocchiare (ma direi che inculare renda meglio l'idea) dipingendo loro un futuro pieno di possibilità, anzi pieno di libertà, che poi si sono rivelate solo sue. Il berlusconismo è un fenomeno, ma meglio dire piaga, sociale che ormai va oltre il personaggio da cui prende il nome. Bisogna prendere atto di quanto siamo caduti in basso, e riflettere sullo scempio e sull'immobilismo che abbiamo concesso a questa classe politica per ripartire su basi diverse ma soprattutto facendo si che la gente si (ri)apporpri di quella coscenza etica e di quel senso civico che costituiscono la condizione necessarià affinchè una nazione possa definirsi civile.

Stasera ero a fumare una sigaretta fuori la porta d'ingresso di un supermercato; nell'arco di tempo necessario a consumare la sigaretta ho visto una signora quarantenne che, sbollato il pacchetto di sigarette ha gettato le carte a terra con nonchalance, il fregnone di turno che ha parcheggiato al posto riservato ai disabili senza contare quelli in doppia fila davanti l'ingresso, o sui posti riservati alle moto, il tutto con il parcheggio semivuoto, per non fare dunque quattro passi trovando così la solita "scorciatoia".

Ecco da questa gente cosa ti aspetti? Ci si può meravigliare poi di chi abbiamo al governo? Non sono questi lo specchio dei loro referenti politici? Fino a quando vedrò queste cose in un parcheggio di un  supermercato penserò che non abbiamo molte speranze di cambiare, ed il problema più grosso è che questi che ho descritto sono anche i modelli a cui dovrebbero ispirarsi i loro figli.

Cosa c'entra tutto questo con la DC e la mafia? Sempre di uomini si parla: la DC, la mafia, il PDL  sono sempre costituiti da uomini che portano come corredo la loro moralità. Un politico che, messo alla prova, ruba lo fa semplicemente perchè lo farebbe anche da uomo qualunque a cui capitasse l'occasione comoda di sottrarre qualcosa con la garanzia di impunità, così come chi butta una carta a terra lo fa perchè non vuole arrivare al primo cestino dei rifiuti e sa che è più comodo gettarla a terra tanto sa che non gli succede niente.

Dunque tu dirai: ma paragoni chi getta una carta a terra con il politico che ruba? In un certo senso si perchè per entrambi bisognerebbe ripartire dall'abc dell'educazione civica, con il distinguo che il politico disonesto dovrebbe seguire le lezioni solo nelle ore concessegli come beneficio :blank:.


Notte.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Questo è il tipico modo per dire tutto senza dire niente ma soprattutto così non si cambierà mai niente. Io non sono del sud Italia, vivo nel centro dell'Italia in una regione dove la mafia, quella a cui penso ti riferisca tu non c'è; Comunque, quello che volevo dire nei miei post, lo riassumo come segue: al governo di una Nazione devono esserci i migliori esponenti della stessa ma soprattutto devono esserci persone di provata integrità morale ed onestà intellettuale, aldilà del credo politico. Questa non mi sembra la condizione attuale, ed è evidente che più in basso di così non siamo mai andati se non ai tempi del fascismo, ma siamo lì e per certi versi siamo messi peggio. Ora questa stortura che è solo un effetto del problema ma non la causa dobbiamo far si che non si ripeta per il bene della nazione e delle generazioni che succederanno a noi. Per risolvere un problema dobbiamo curare la causa e non l'effetto: oggi l'effetto si chiama berlusconi ma la causa sono gli elettori che l'hanno votato facendosi infinocchiare (ma direi che inculare renda meglio l'idea) dipingendo loro un futuro pieno di possibilità, anzi pieno di libertà, che poi si sono rivelate solo sue. Il berlusconismo è un fenomeno, ma meglio dire piaga, sociale che ormai va oltre il personaggio da cui prende il nome. Bisogna prendere atto di quanto siamo caduti in basso, e riflettere sullo scempio e sull'immobilismo che abbiamo concesso a questa classe politica per ripartire su basi diverse ma soprattutto facendo si che la gente si (ri)apporpri di quella coscenza etica e di quel senso civico che costituiscono la condizione necessarià affinchè una nazione possa definirsi civile.
> 
> Stasera ero a fumare una sigaretta fuori la porta d'ingresso di un supermercato; nell'arco di tempo necessario a consumare la sigaretta ho visto una signora quarantenne che, sbollato il pacchetto di sigarette ha gettato le carte a terra con nonchalance, il fregnone di turno che ha parcheggiato al posto riservato ai disabili senza contare quelli in doppia fila davanti l'ingresso, o sui posti riservati alle moto, il tutto con il parcheggio semivuoto, per non fare dunque quattro passi trovando così la solita "scorciatoia".
> 
> ...


quoto a mani basse a tua analisi

aggiungo un'osservazione che nasce dalla mia esperienza professionale che mi offre una visuale privilegiata (sic!) delle dinamiche in atto 

c'è una precisa strategia volta a NON far funzionare le cose, in particolare le istituzioni, che si ritengono d'ostacolo al progetto che ci si è prefissati
una sorta di "tanto peggio, tanto meglio" che serve ad evitare il rischio, peraltro non elevato, che contro alcune innovazioni e riforme possa catalizzarsi un'opposizione della cittadinanza
ma anche che possa essere percepito, nel breve periodo, il fallimento delle innovazioni intraprese
e il sistema è molto ben congegnato, direi sul modello di campagne pubblicitarie aggressive

molte informazioni (quasi tutte parziali o alterate) volte:
- da un lato, a creare o amplificare un bisogno (spesso distraendo l'attenzione, con tattiche collaterali, da un problema più serio)
- dall'altro, a far escludere che questo bisogno possa essere soddisfatto con i "prodotti" (le istituzioni) già noti (mettendo queste in condizioni inoperative e comunque agendo perchè il cittadino ritenga che lo siano senza che abbiano il modo di capire chi sia il responsabile apicale di questa inoperatività reale o percepita)
- da un terzo, a far credere che il nuovo prodotto sia risolutivo per quel problema che si ritiene di avere

sul grassetto, che dire?
ti omaggio


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> La DC era un calderone che raccoglieva di tutto al suo interno, persone dagli ideali più disparati, e ne abbiamo avuto prova quando, con la disgregazione di quel partito, i vari pezzi si sono diffusi a raggiera sullo scacchiere politico. Riguardo la mafia, di certo rappresenta ancora una delle più grandi zavorre e costi sociali che ci portiamo dietro da oltre cento anni ormai e sicuramente con lo scempio fatto al sud c'entra, eccome se c'entra.
> 
> Tirare fuori ora la DC e la mafia non serve lo trovo un modo per dire tutto senza dire niente ma soprattutto così non si cambierà mai niente.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, tranne sul fascismo.
Mi dispiace per te, ma nel 1936 i conti in Italia erano in attivo.
Se studi la storia economica italiana, leggerai come durante il ventennio, fummo messi sottotorchio per quel che riguarda l'approvigionamento di materie prime. L'unico mercato aperto fu la Germania. Il duce, impose un regime di autarchia severissima, perfino il petrolio dallo zucchero. Sotto il fascismo se volevi amministrare nella res publica, poi rispondevi in solido, non esisteva un casso, fare i guai e sbolognarli a chi veniva dopo. Ovvio, mio caro, le mele marce ci furono sia nei gerarchi, ma anche in certi personaggi della resistenza eh? Non si può appunto fare di ogni erba un fascio. Ma è innegabile, che il fascismo fu l'unica risposta seria e concreta alla babele e alla profondissima crisi del 1919. Mussolini fu solo uno che sfruttò una situazione. Se potevamo farcela senza Francia e Inghilterra, non era bene mettersi contro la Germania, ( del resto si è ben visto dopo l'8 settembre del 43, quanto amici fossero i tedeschi eh? E come diedero filo da torcere agli USA).
Mussolini "dovette" entrare in guerra e lo fece al più tardi possibile, con la speranza che un domani ci sarebbero stati dei vantaggi dalla vittoria. E non sbagliò di molto eh? I nazisti, salvo per due o tre errori strategici, avevano serissime possibilità di vincere quella guerra. 

Almeno sotto il fascismo a colpi di manganello, olio di ricino ecc...la società era una e guai sgarrare.
Ovvio mancava la libertà.
Ma l'eccessiva libertà ha portato alla nostra babele, dove a ognuno non gliene sbatte un casso e fa come gli pare eh?

Ma nel 1936 i conti italiani erano all'attivo.
Sotto il fascismo, se si decideva un obiettivo da raggiungere lo si raggiungeva.

Benito Mussolini è morto senza un soldo in tasca.


----------



## astonished (18 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione, tranne sul fascismo.
> *Mi dispiace per te, ma nel 1936 i conti in Italia erano in attivo.*
> Se studi la storia economica italiana, leggerai come durante il ventennio, fummo messi sottotorchio per quel che riguarda l'approvigionamento di materie prime. L'unico mercato aperto fu la Germania. Il duce, impose un regime di autarchia severissima, perfino il petrolio dallo zucchero. Sotto il fascismo se volevi amministrare nella res publica, poi rispondevi in solido, non esisteva un casso, fare i guai e sbolognarli a chi veniva dopo. Ovvio, mio caro, le mele marce ci furono sia nei gerarchi, ma anche in certi personaggi della resistenza eh? Non si può appunto fare di ogni erba un fascio. Ma è innegabile, che il fascismo fu l'unica risposta seria e concreta alla babele e alla profondissima crisi del 1919. Mussolini fu solo uno che sfruttò una situazione. Se potevamo farcela senza Francia e Inghilterra, non era bene mettersi contro la Germania, ( del resto si è ben visto dopo l'8 settembre del 43, quanto amici fossero i tedeschi eh? E come diedero filo da torcere agli USA).
> Mussolini "dovette" entrare in guerra e lo fece al più tardi possibile, con la speranza che un domani ci sarebbero stati dei vantaggi dalla vittoria. E non sbagliò di molto eh? I nazisti, salvo per due o tre errori strategici, avevano serissime possibilità di vincere quella guerra.
> ...


Forse lo erano nel 1936 ma non alla fine del 1945, non ti pare?

Comunque non è questo il punto: la libertà non ha prezzo e non c'era allora come sotto una forma diversa, ce n'è poca oggi.

Può essere che tu abbia studiato storia sui libri e che ci sia scritto che i conti erano in attivo ma quì, dove vivo io, c'è gente che con i fascisti si è arricchita, i soliti fiancheggiatori affaristi,  mentre il resto del paese, la stragrande maggioranza, era alla fame, una fame nera, chiedi a qualche vecchietto lì dalle tue parti e vedi cosa ti dice. 

Buona giornata.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto a mani basse a tua analisi
> 
> aggiungo un'osservazione che nasce dalla mia esperienza professionale che mi offre una visuale privilegiata (sic!) delle dinamiche in atto
> 
> ...


Le solite teorie dei poteri occulti, a cui oramai non ci crede più nessuno,....Amore...dai le prove storiche, documenti ecc..ecc..ecc..di quanto asserisci...solo montagne di luoghi comuni...per spaventare le persone. 
Le persone che oggi pensano solo a una cosa.
Arrivo a fine mese o no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Forse lo erano nel 1936 ma non alla fine del 1945, non ti pare?
> 
> Comunque non è questo il punto: la libertà non ha prezzo e non c'era allora come sotto una forma diversa, ce n'è poca oggi.
> 
> ...


Scemo.
Nel 1944 fu un baratro.
Ma mio caro, chi aveva capitali e materie, nel 1945 divenne ricchissimo. Chi aveva denaro sotto il materasso poverissimo.
Ma nel 1946, quanti ex fascisti sono stati riciclati nel nuovo stato? Eh? 
Se la guerra andava bene...e non ce la portavamo in casa...andava da dio eh?
Pensa piuttosto se l'Italia finiva sotto il patto assieme alla Yugoslavia...che benessere avremmo avuto eh?

Oggi c'è una libertà in Europa che i nostri nonni se la sognavano.
Noi usiamo male la libertà conquistata dai nostri nonni con enormi sacrifici. Questo è il punto.
Dove vedi limitata la tua libertà?
Oh certo, se non hai soldi, non puoi comperare eh?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione, tranne sul fascismo.
> Mi dispiace per te, ma nel 1936 i conti in Italia erano in attivo.
> Se studi la storia economica italiana, leggerai come durante il ventennio, fummo messi sottotorchio per quel che riguarda l'approvigionamento di materie prime. L'unico mercato aperto fu la Germania. Il duce, impose un regime di autarchia severissima, perfino il petrolio dallo zucchero. Sotto il fascismo se volevi amministrare nella res publica, poi rispondevi in solido, non esisteva un casso, fare i guai e sbolognarli a chi veniva dopo. Ovvio, mio caro, le mele marce ci furono sia nei gerarchi, ma anche in certi personaggi della resistenza eh? Non si può appunto fare di ogni erba un fascio. Ma è innegabile, che il fascismo fu l'unica risposta seria e concreta alla babele e alla profondissima crisi del 1919. Mussolini fu solo uno che sfruttò una situazione. Se potevamo farcela senza Francia e Inghilterra, non era bene mettersi contro la Germania, ( del resto si è ben visto dopo l'8 settembre del 43, quanto amici fossero i tedeschi eh? E come diedero filo da torcere agli USA).
> Mussolini "dovette" entrare in guerra e lo fece al più tardi possibile, con la speranza che un domani ci sarebbero stati dei vantaggi dalla vittoria. E non sbagliò di molto eh? I nazisti, salvo per due o tre errori strategici, avevano serissime possibilità di vincere quella guerra.
> ...


Chen quando vedo un fascista esibirsi in cotale deformazione propagandistica, mi vengono i conati...

sappilo...

Hai omesso le cause che costrinsero il ducetto da quattro soldi a proclamare l'autarchia.

Hai omesso che nell'embargo contro l'Italia il petrolio fu escluso perche' fu scambiato con i giacimenti che in Irak l'Eni si apprestava a sfruttare e che si fotterono le compagnie anglo-americane, come al solito e quindi mica ieri a Nassirja.

Hai omesso che gli italiani per far andare la baracca del ducetto, furono obbligati all'Oro alla Patria,...le fedi i tuoi le diedero o furono risparmiati perche' erano dell'apparato/ servi??? oltre che a coltivarsi le patate nelle aiuole condominiali.

Questo mi scappava anche se non ho tempo...
Ti faccio un applauso comunque per la faccia tosta.
bravo, bis.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Chen quando vedo un fascista esibirsi in cotale deformazione propagandistica, mi vengono i conati...
> 
> sappilo...
> 
> ...


Non puoi e questo è un pesantissimo limite, se vuoi fare lo storico, usare i tuoi paradigmi, per valutare una situazione che viveva di altri paradigmi.
Un esempio?
In quell'epoca essere uno stato moderno comportava avere delle colonie.
Allora anche noi, dovevamo avere delle colonie.
Ovvio ci prendemmo quello che non faceva gola agli altri eh?
Per poter dire: Abbiamo l'Impero...si di Abissinia, di Albania, di 4 sassi in croce nel peloponneso...
Stermì, sull'embargo...eheheheeheh...i ricatti non sono mai piaciuti a nessuno.
E fidati, in quel sistema di esaltazione collettiva, c'era Dio, patria e famiglia.
La patria era un valore sentito.
Mio nonno mi raccontava sta storia degli ori, come un gesto eroico. Un gesto simbolico che unì tutti gli italiani. E infatti gli ori furono consegnati facendo la fila eh? Non furono estorti.
Semmai in quel clima le sboronate furono tante.
Cioè ok, la potenza militare italiana, faceva acqua da tutte le parti, ma tant'è...bisognava passar per di lì...appunto per dimostrare al mondo di non essere dei rammolliti.
Ogni epoca ha i suoi valori, i suoi simboli, i suoi totem.
Ovvio, non tutti la pensavano allo stesso modo eh? In un regime, l'opposizione ha un altro nome: dissidenza.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxywmkAiqrM

Allora miei cari comunisti...
Il comunismo fu solo Stalin? Pol Pot?


----------



## Daniele (18 Dicembre 2010)

In assurdo, la dittatura del duce fu più dritta della dittatura comunista, a parità di mancanza di libertà, una ha portato delle persone ancora con ideali nel suo dopo, l'altra ha creato solo aspettativa per il Dio denaro, perchè la cosa  peggiore che si fece negli ex stati della cortina di ferro fu il distruggere la moralità della gente completamente...costringendoli a vivere da miserabili e a vendere parenti o amici al partito pur di avere il loro misero lavoro e non finire a fare il minatore nelle miniere di Uranio...senza protezioni.
Sappiate che la dittatura comunista durò più di 50 anni nel mio paese...più del doppio del ventennio e il '68 fu l'ultimo periodo di capacità della mia gente...dopo i russi hanno tolto la voglia di essere a tutti.
Mi ricordo da piccolo ancora la polizia segreta, mi ricordo alcune cose che erano il comunismo, mi ricodo le mazzette pagate da mia madre ad ogni pattuglia per farci andare da mio nonno, mi ricordo questi piccoli particolari (memoria fotografica) che negli anni '80 cozzavano contro all'idea romantica di libero mondo. Alexander Dubcek fu il primo ed unico comunista serio della storia, persona da rispettare e da ricordare, il resto furono o persone che parlavano senza avere potere o gente di potere che dimsotrava che le parole che aveva usato prima erano alquanto inutili...il Dio denaro esiste ed esisterà sempre in una dittatura.
Rifuggo il nazismo ed il comunismo allo stesso modo e per un motivo particolare, nonostante le idee diverse portarono alla stessa cosa in particolar modo mi rifrisco all'antisemitismo imperante in tutte e due le dittature.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> In assurdo, la dittatura del duce fu più dritta della dittatura comunista, a parità di mancanza di libertà, una ha portato delle persone ancora con ideali nel suo dopo, l'altra ha creato solo aspettativa per il Dio denaro, perchè la cosa  peggiore che si fece negli ex stati della cortina di ferro fu il distruggere la moralità della gente completamente...costringendoli a vivere da miserabili e a vendere parenti o amici al partito pur di avere il loro misero lavoro e non finire a fare il minatore nelle miniere di Uranio...senza protezioni.
> Sappiate che la dittatura comunista durò più di 50 anni nel mio paese...più del doppio del ventennio e il '68 fu l'ultimo periodo di capacità della mia gente...dopo i russi hanno tolto la voglia di essere a tutti.
> Mi ricordo da piccolo ancora la polizia segreta, mi ricordo alcune cose che erano il comunismo, mi ricodo le mazzette pagate da mia madre ad ogni pattuglia per farci andare da mio nonno, mi ricordo questi piccoli particolari (memoria fotografica) che negli anni '80 cozzavano contro all'idea romantica di libero mondo. Alexander Dubcek fu il primo ed unico comunista serio della storia, persona da rispettare e da ricordare, il resto furono o persone che parlavano senza avere potere o gente di potere che dimsotrava che le parole che aveva usato prima erano alquanto inutili...il Dio denaro esiste ed esisterà sempre in una dittatura.
> Rifuggo il nazismo ed il comunismo allo stesso modo e per un motivo particolare, nonostante le idee diverse portarono alla stessa cosa in particolar modo mi rifrisco all'antisemitismo imperante in tutte e due le dittature.


1) In Italia non c'è stata mai dittatura comunista. Ti spiego anche perchè. Devi sapere che l'Italia fu liberata dagli americani.
Gli americani, sono persone che non fanno MAI niente per niente. Avevano interesse (business) che l'Italia nell'assetto del dopoguerra fosse messa in un certo modo. Americani e Inglesi hanno pagato bei soldi, per fare in maniera che il nostro paese, a causa di povertà e miseria, fosse terreno fertile per l'espansione sovietica. Al tempo stesso, mio caro, i politici italiani, merito di De Gasperi, spiegarono agli americani, che in Italia, non ci sarebbe stata la stabilità se non si riconosceva ai comunisti e socialisti, un ruolo fondamentale nell'aver liberato l'Italia dal fascismo. I nostri politici furono bravissimi a spiegare agli Usa, che insomma volevamo la democrazia, ma fatta secondo i nostri desideri, usi e costumi. Siamo comunque un paese della Nato, e nessun carabiniere spara un proiettile che mamma nato non voglia. ( Le basi usa vicino a casa mia, le ricordo da bambino eh?)
2) In un paese comunista la polizia è super pagata, come un buon salario veniva dato ai minatori. Stipendi da fame invece ai magistrati, ai medici, agli insegnanti ecc..ecc..ecc...
3) Di fatto i comunisti che veramente vivevano certi ideali, furono i peggiori nemici dei comunisti al potere, e furono i primi a venir schiacciati, non solo Dubcek eh? I comunisti buoni erano quelli che potevano dire a quelli che stavano al governo..." Ma compagni siamo noi coerenti, verso il popolo?".
4) Nella sua realizzazione pratica il comunismo è stato solo capitalismo di stato. Oligarchia economica. L'unico stato che si è salvato è la Cina. La Cina si è salvata per essersi aperta ad un'economia di mercato, e per aver capito che l'economia funziona in un certo modo, e non secondo le ideologie di Marx ed Hengels, invece in Unione SOvietica, bisognava che l'economia andasse per forze secondo i dettami dei piani imposti dal partito.
( Visto con i miei occhi, campagne immense lasciate incolte, e giardini lussureggianti: il contadino ragionava così, se il partito mi da 10 per coltivare campi non miei, a prescindere da quanto rendono, preferisco coltivarmi il mio pezzo di terra, lasciatomi e vendere i pomodiri al mercato nero, schivando le botte della polizia)
5) L'antisemitismo ha solo una matrice economica. 
Come sai, anche oggi, le ricchezze monetarie del pianeta sono in mano agli ebrei. Piaccia o non piaccia.
Se possiamo dire sociologicamente, entrambi i regimi avevano bisogno di masse integrate e non pensanti. Ecco appunto, tu visita comunità ebraiche e vedrai che loro, non si integreranno mai con nessun popolo o nazione. Loro non distinguono il mondo tra italiano, francesce, americano, tradito o traditore, ma solo secondo questo parametro: ebreo e non ebreo.
Ovvio il prossimo è solo ebreo. Un goi, non è prossimo.


----------



## astonished (18 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scemo.
> Nel 1944 fu un baratro.
> Ma mio caro, chi aveva capitali e materie, nel 1945 divenne ricchissimo. Chi aveva denaro sotto il materasso poverissimo.
> Ma nel 1946, quanti ex fascisti sono stati riciclati nel nuovo stato? Eh?
> ...



:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> :blank:


E allora di cosa ti preoccupi?
Non accusare silvio di aver sfruttato una vena aurea:
Il consumismo eh?
Business is business...
Forse io sono un uomo fortunato...
Non guardo mai la tv...
Sul denaro vedi...io la penso così...vien qua, dai, ti posso garantire che anche se metti tutti i tuoi averi sopra un pianoforte, le tue mani, non saranno mai, nè faranno mai quello che hanno fatto quelle di Horowitz.
Quindi quando tu dici che puoi comperarti ciò che vuoi, sei già con un piede, dentro al consumismo, ti piaccia o meno.


----------



## astonished (18 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora di cosa ti preoccupi?
> Non accusare silvio di aver sfruttato una vena aurea:
> Il consumismo eh?
> Business is business...
> ...


Ma un bel chissenefrega non ce lo vogliamo mettere, Conte!

Il pianoforte è la tua passione e, da quello che dici la tua professione, non la mia: io potrò avere il piacere di ascoltarti ma non ho nessuna ambizione di fare il pianista, non credi, del resto anche tu saresti di certo un incompetente nel mio settore, non fosse altro per il fatto che dovresti recuperare un gap di un venntennio di specializzazione. 

Sei pretestuoso come un bambino capiccioso Conte, datti una regolata, su.

:blank:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Benito Mussolini è morto senza un soldo in tasca.


 Be' ovvio, l'hanno appeso con testa in giù ...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ma un bel chissenefrega non ce lo vogliamo mettere, Conte!
> 
> Il pianoforte è la tua passione e, da quello che dici la tua professione, non la mia: io potrò avere il piacere di ascoltarti ma non ho nessuna ambizione di fare il pianista, non credi, del resto anche tu saresti di certo un incompetente nel mio settore, non fosse altro per il fatto che dovresti recuperare un gap di un venntennio di specializzazione.
> 
> ...


No mio caro, tu hai scritto che puoi concederti ciò che vuoi e quando vuoi, a casa mia chi si dà un tono del genere è molto presuntuoso eh?
Preferisco gli uomini che dicono, ben dai, ho fatto meglio che ho potuto, e per fortuna tante cose mi sono andate bene...mi sono concesso quello che ho potuto e quando ne ho avuto le possibilità.

Certo che sono un bambino capriccioso eh?
Mai detto il contrario eh?
Ma non mi tiri in giro con le tue paternali...

E se osservi non ho messo il mio lavoro e la mia arte come termine di paragone, ma quella di Horowitz, ok potevo dire prova ad andare in bici come Fausto Coppi allora,...tu invece, mi rispondi paragonando te stesso.
Io sarò pretestuoso, ma tu ti dai arie mica da poco eh?


----------



## Mari' (18 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Be' ovvio, l'hanno appeso con testa in giù ...




:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

quibbelqurz ha detto:


> be' ovvio, l'hanno appeso con testa in giù ...


ahahahahahahah:d:d:d:d


----------



## Mari' (18 Dicembre 2010)

*Per il signor Pincetone*

Parlare di certi argomenti importanti con uno in mutande  non so voi ... ma, a me crea un certo disagio/fastidio  .

Ti do un consiglio: Tira su le brache va  .


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Parlare di certi argomenti importanti con uno in mutande  non so voi ... ma, a me crea un certo disagio/fastidio  .
> 
> Ti do un consiglio: Tira su le brache va  .


Marì mi sono mai permesso di discutere l'avatar di qualcuno?
Stai tentando di manipolarmi: a nessuna donna è concesso.
Fai un passo indietro.


----------



## Mari' (18 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Marì mi sono mai permesso di discutere l'avatar di qualcuno?
> *Stai tentando di manipolarmi*: a nessuna donna è concesso.
> Fai un passo indietro.



IO, manipolare te  a che pro, BOH! :singleeye:


Per quanto mi riguarda puoi metterti anche con il culo da fuori, figurati, ci perdi tu.


----------



## astonished (19 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *No mio caro, tu hai scritto che puoi concederti ciò che vuoi e quando vuoi, a casa mia chi si dà un tono del genere è molto presuntuoso eh?*
> Preferisco gli uomini che dicono, ben dai, ho fatto meglio che ho potuto, e per fortuna tante cose mi sono andate bene...mi sono concesso quello che ho potuto e quando ne ho avuto le possibilità.
> 
> Certo che sono un bambino capriccioso eh?
> ...


E ti risbagli!

Non ho detto di essere ricco: quando dico che posso concedermi quello che voglio e quando voglio è perchè vivendo di uno stipendio normale, e per di più essendo single, questo mi basta e so regolare le mie voglie senza cadere vittima del consumismo. Arrivo a fine mese senza affanno perchè non ho vizi particolari che mi portano a tirare la cinghia nella seconda quindicina e bla bla bla.....capito ora? se vuoi te lo rispiego ma nel caso predisponiti ad ascoltare.

Sei pretestuoso Conte, e vedi pure corto.

Ciao, ciao eh!

:blank:


----------



## astonished (19 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Be' ovvio, l'hanno appeso con testa in giù ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## aristocat (19 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> [...]
> Quello che volevo dire nei miei post, lo riassumo come segue: al governo di una Nazione devono esserci i migliori esponenti della stessa ma soprattutto devono esserci persone di provata integrità morale ed onestà intellettuale, aldilà del credo politico. [...]
> *Per risolvere un problema dobbiamo curare la causa e non l'effetto: oggi l'effetto si chiama berlusconi ma la causa sono gli elettori che l'hanno votato facendosi infinocchiare *[...].
> Bisogna prendere atto di quanto siamo caduti in basso, e riflettere sullo scempio e sull'immobilismo che abbiamo concesso a questa classe politica per ripartire su basi diverse ma soprattutto *facendo si che la gente si (ri)appropri di quella coscienza etica e di quel senso civico *che costituiscono la condizione necessaria affinchè una nazione possa definirsi civile.
> ...


Riflessione interessante, io vorrei aggiungere solo un punto, una precisazione.

Di "gaglioffi" come quelli che hai visto al supermercato è pieno il Paese, ma magari fossero tutti riuniti compatti nell'elettorato di Berlusconi.
Invece no. Purtroppo. Perchè se così fosse stato, già da un bel po' avrebbe avuto inizio un risanamento della politica nazionale, ad opera di un'Opposizione fattiva e con i controfiocchi (chiamiamola Sinistra, chiamiamola come vogliamo). 
Un'Opposizione che - in quanto specchio di un elettorato _davvero_ _civile,_ _integro ed onesto_ - avrebbe già da tanto tolto ogni chance di ri-elezione ai berlusconiani.

Ma diciamolo: le porcherie, il marciume, l'affarismo, la corruzione e i personalismi sono appannaggio (sfortunatamente) anche delle forze che fanno capo alla cosiddetta "Opposizione", e di molti che votano per esse 
E questo avviene su tutti i livelli: su base locale/territoriale, come anche ai massimi vertici di tali formazioni.

Tanto che non mi stupirei se i ceffi che hai visto al supermercato avessero una tessera del PD o IdV e fossero aficionados delle Feste dell'Unità del tuo circondario. Non mi meraviglierebbe se il loro voto alle urne fosse andato alla coalizione di sinistra.

L'effetto-Berlusconi è quindi sì legato a una maggioranza di voti di elettori "infinocchiati" dalle sue promesse non mantenute. O comunque, fatti con lo stesso stampino del nostro Premier. 

Ma io sono dell'idea che - a differenza dei suoi avversari - Berlusconi ha il "pregio" di mostrarsi per quello che è, lui non si è mai atteggiato a personaggio sobrio, anticonsumista, portavoce di chissà quale profonda dottrina politica o idea di giustizia sociale. Non che io mi ricordi, almeno.
Come sappiamo, ha sempre fatto leva su altre questioni, per assicurarsi il voto degli Italiani. In questo senso, è uomo credibile e coerente.

I suoi avversari, invece, secondo me nel tempo hanno contribuito a peggiorare davvero il quadro. Pur di ingrossare le fila dei loro sostenitori, hanno accettato il voto di (tante) persone che non sono certo degli esempi di rettitudine. 
Hanno anche candidato dei cialtroni di prima grandezza (vedi il caso Delbono a Bologna, uno tra i tanti). 
Probabilmente avranno avuto la loro convenienza nell'accettare questi compromessi, questi "giochetti". 
Sta di fatto che, da un lato questi politicanti si atteggiano a censori dei costumi politici discutibili del nostro Premier + ministri e supporter vari... ma dall'altro fanno come, se non peggio, di chi è oggi al Governo. 

L'unico baratro tra Berlusconi e Opposizione è proprio dato dall'ipocrisia di quest'ultima, dalla poca voglia di cambiare le cose. 
L'Opposizione infatti, non è snella e combattiva, non può riformare davvero il sistema. Perchè?? Perchè deve rendere conto ai tanti elettori "mele marce" che hanno votato per essa. Non può deragliare rispetto alle aspettative (spesso poco nobili) dei suoi sostenitori.

Ecco perchè Berlusconi piace. Ancora prima di piacere a chi lo vota, piace ai suoi avversari, che possono _"chiagne e fotte" _liberamente; scaricando tutta la responsabilità del degrado concreto e morale italiano su un unico personaggio, molto più esposto di altri. Avversari che fanno come e peggio di lui, e che per questo non vorrebbero mai un cambio alla radice dello status quo. 

Avversari che, ai miei occhi e non solo, hanno perso da tanto tutta la loro credibilità.

Ah, a proposito dei grandi cambiamenti che iniziano solo con piccoli gesti di civismo. E del perchè qui in Italia non accadono. 

Non sai quanta gente immorale, assenteista, nullafacente/lassista nel lavoro io conosca, che però inveisce contro Berlusconi e il suo malgoverno. 
Non sai quanti razzisti e omofobi ho incontrato, che si dichiarano senza pudore sostenitori di partiti come PD-Rifondazione Comunista ecc.

E' l'incoerenza (o paraculaggine ), prima ancora della maleducazione o di chissàche altro, il vero male che affligge la nostra Italia...:condom:


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Riflessione interessante, io vorrei aggiungere solo un punto, una precisazione.
> 
> Di "gaglioffi" come quelli che hai visto al supermercato è pieno il Paese, ma magari fossero tutti riuniti compatti nell'elettorato di Berlusconi.
> Invece no. Purtroppo. Perchè se così fosse stato, già da un bel po' avrebbe avuto inizio un risanamento della politica nazionale, ad opera di un'Opposizione fattiva e con i controfiocchi (chiamiamola Sinistra, chiamiamola come vogliamo).
> ...


Non posso che quotarti per questa analisi che mi vede pensarla come te. 
Aggiungo anche che alcune persone non votano l'opposizione pur turandosi il naso per questo effetto di ipocrisia imperante. Guardiamo il feudo di sinistra Ferrara, andiamo a cercare notizie sull'ospedale nuovo di Cona (nuovo??? e vent'anni che lo costruiscono) e se si va più in profondità si scopre che tutta la vicenda di quell'ospedale è legata a tangenti e piaceri a pochi ricchi che avrebbero potuto speculare sia sui nuovi terren i dove sarebbe sortoa la struttura e sia sull'utilizzo di quelli vecchi.
Una opposizione credibile non è marcia , una opposizione credibile non rende normale allìelettorato questo marciume. Una opposizione sanadarebbe contro a se stessa pur di evitare queste figure che invece rafforzano solo Berlusconi. Come si fa a votare una persona che si dice tenutaria di più alti valori morali se nella prova pratica professa gli stessi del premier? 
Come ho sempre detto, solo un uomo della sinistra ammiro molto ed è Fassino, ma per motivi personali che mi hanno fatto vedere in lui una persona davvero buona in certi termini, il resto delle persone fanno uguale a Berlusconi, con la differenza che non hanno le palle per dirlo ed anzi puntano il dito (Di Pietro è il primo visto che è pluri indagato).
Cosa serve all'Italia? Non Destra o Sinistra, serve coerenza e la serietà che ne consegue, quello che vediamo è n teatrino che si basa solo sui soldi che paghiamo, che serve a loro per mantenere il potere e farci credere che fanno qualcosa per noi (fotte qualcosa agli Italiani la questione legge elettorale??? Non credo proprio). Di cosa abbiamo bisogno? Che le persone che siano di Destra o Sinistra che lavorano male (e non parlo solo dei politici), si mettano a lavorare seriamente o scelgano di fare ben altra carriera a casetta.


----------



## astonished (19 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Riflessione interessante, io vorrei aggiungere solo un punto, una precisazione.
> 
> Di "gaglioffi" come quelli che hai visto al supermercato è pieno il Paese, ma magari fossero tutti riuniti compatti nell'elettorato di Berlusconi.
> Invece no. Purtroppo. Perchè se così fosse stato, già da un bel po' avrebbe avuto inizio un risanamento della politica nazionale, ad opera di un'Opposizione fattiva e con i controfiocchi (chiamiamola Sinistra, chiamiamola come vogliamo).
> ...


Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con quantio hai scritto ed infatti in quanto io affermavo parlavo di ripartire dall'etica e dal senso civico per poter sperare in qualcosa di diverso: se tutti ne avessimo abbastanza non ci sarebbe berlusconi al governo come non ci sarebbe nessun'altro  disonesto di destra, di centro e di sinistra, in questo senso "ho detto che queui ceffi sono lo specchio dei loro referenti politici".

Sul fatti che di fannulloni/ipocriti/omofobi ci siano sia a destra che a sinistra sfondi una porta aperta: non è prerogativa del credo politico esserlo o meno. Del resto quelli della PDL hanno fatto del loro credo cristiano e del valore dato alla famiglia un loro cavallo di battaglia elettorale per poi rivelarsi nel privato pluridivorziati e libertini (sempre con il cavaliere in testa eh), ovvio ci sono anche a sinistra ma ora la PDL ha la sfiga di essere al governo per cui è normale avere la maggior parte dei riflettori puntati, quei riflettori che hanno sempre cercato perchè è innegabile che anche sull'immagine estetica e sul modello velina/tronista proposto ai giovani hanno fatto leva.

Poi consentimi di dissentire sul fatto che berlusconi sarebbe coerente perchè si è mostrato per quello che è, ho dei dubbi su questo: certo se uno mi dice, guarda io sono un ladro, te lo dico, poi non lamentarti se mi lasci in casa solo e ti sparisce qualcosa, si, questa è coerenza ma sempre di un ladro si tratta, e non puoi dirgli bravo perchè ti dice di essere ladro, dovresti piuttosto evitare di lasciarlo solo i casa non ti pare?

Poi sempre sulla coerenza: non era lui che dal suo amico "porta-a-porta" aveva contratto un contratto farlocco con gli italiani dove aveva promesso un milione di nuovi posti di lavoro? dove sono? visto i dati sulla disoccupazione giovanile? Ah, si cero la crisi, vero? Beh se un politico è lungimirante e sa che non può promettere ciò che non può mantenere non si lancia in proclami propagandistici (quella fu propaganda bella e buona, fatta con mezzi solo più moderni ma della stessa pasta di quelle che faceva il ducetto), e noi, giù a calarci le braghe per permettergli l'ennesimo bunga-bunga mediatico. 


In sostanza si deve ripartire da gente onesta al governo, non importa di quale scheiramento sia, ma da gente che senta la politica per quello che è ma scusami, quello che non digerisco, è la minima parvenza di giustificazione per un disonesto di tale portata come rappresentate dell'Italia.

Buona domenica.


----------



## aristocat (19 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con quantio hai scritto ed infatti in quanto io affermavo parlavo di ripartire dall'etica e dal senso civico per poter sperare in qualcosa di diverso: se tutti ne avessimo abbastanza non ci sarebbe berlusconi al governo come non ci sarebbe nessun'altro  disonesto di destra, di centro e di sinistra, in questo senso "ho detto che queui ceffi sono lo specchio dei loro referenti politici".
> 
> Sul fatti che di fannulloni/ipocriti/omofobi ci siano sia a destra che a sinistra sfondi una porta aperta: non è prerogativa del credo politico esserlo o meno. Del resto quelli della PDL hanno fatto del loro credo cristiano e del valore dato alla famiglia un loro cavallo di battaglia elettorale per poi rivelarsi nel privato pluridivorziati e libertini (sempre con il cavaliere in testa eh), ovvio ci sono anche a sinistra ma ora la PDL ha la sfiga di essere al governo per cui è normale avere la maggior parte dei riflettori puntati, quei riflettori che hanno sempre cercato perchè è innegabile che anche sull'immagine estetica e sul modello velina/tronista proposto ai giovani hanno fatto leva.
> 
> ...


No no, nessuna giustificazione per il personaggio senza scrupoli e faccia di tolla che è Berlusconi. Sin da subito ho precisato che lo considero una figura che ha infinocchiato molti italiani, con le sue promesse non mantenute.
No che non è un politico lungimirante, come del resto ormai il grosso della nostra classe politica: purtroppo ha sempre ragionato secondo una logica di breve periodo; promettendo l'"impromettibile" in campagna elettorale (vedi il Contratto con gli Italiani a Porta a Porta ) ha sempre guardato all'obiettivo più ravvicinato nel tempo, ovvero la vittoria alle urne :unhappy:.

Diciamolo: Berlusconi sostanzialmente anche a una prima occhiata non è mai apparso un novello De Gasperi, un politico sobrio e portavoce di ideali politici di spessore. Come dici bene anche tu, questo Premier si è dato all'esaltazione del Velinismo, del consumismo, insomma ha sempre fatto leva sugli istinti più bassi di tutto l'elettorato italiano. 

Non così hanno fatto però i suoi avversari; almeno a parole. Poi nella pratica hanno fatto danni come e più dei nostri attuali governanti.

La "coerenza berlusconiana" secondo me non è mai purtroppo nell'attuare i suoi ambiziosi programmi di governo (ormai questo lo sappiamo bene) ma nel come si propone egli stesso. Nell'immagine di sè che offre al pubblico.
Lui fa discorsi materialisti e porta avanti un'immagine della donna che neanche nel Medioevo? Lui strombazza la sua amicizia con quei criminali (imho) di Gheddafi e Putin? Almeno non ha l'ipocrisia di affermare il contrario; su questo è una garanzia perchè non si smentirà mai.
Non gli dirò mai "bravo" per questo, ma lo trovo molto meno "lupo vestito da agnello" di tanti altri che "chiagnono e fottono". 

Una macchietta del genere - purtroppo - fa ancora comodo, mooolto comodo ai suoi avversari. Se come dici bene tu, cambiasse la mentalità e la morale dei cittadini, ma per davvero (e io purtroppo sono sconfortata e scettica), non assisteremmo più a questa farsa che ormai si protrae da vent'anni.

Buona Domenica anche a te 

ari


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

Basterebbe una piccola cosa, una piccola legge che porta alla ineleggibilità di persone dopo il secondo mandato. Oh, sono teoriacamente 10 anni di parlamento, mica cotica e fagioli!
Basterebbe che il politico non fosse una professione (come tutte le persone ben pensanti invece dichiarano) ma fosse un  momento in cui un cittadino si è messo al servizio dello stato. Una vita politica corte non gli consentirebbe di entrare perfettamente in certi meccanismi corrotti di amichetti ed amiconi (in TV se le dicono di tutti i colori, ma per voi Bersani e Berlusconi non hanno mai fatto Bunga Bunga insieme???).
Quello che vediamo noi è solo una farsa del teatro, già le interviste finte dei deputati indiginati o no da una parte e dall'altra fa ridere...prove su prove su prove per dire quelle quattro boiate.
La politica vera si fa nei piccoli comuni, la si fa nelle case dove si va eleggere  il sindaco del paesotto, li si che c'è politica vera.


----------



## aristocat (19 Dicembre 2010)

*Daniele*

ti quoto decisamente
grazie per la testimonianza ferrarese
:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E ti risbagli!
> 
> Non ho detto di essere ricco: quando dico che posso concedermi quello che voglio e quando voglio è perchè vivendo di uno stipendio normale, e per di più essendo single, questo mi basta e so regolare le mie voglie senza cadere vittima del consumismo. Arrivo a fine mese senza affanno perchè non ho vizi particolari che mi portano a tirare la cinghia nella seconda quindicina e bla bla bla.....capito ora? se vuoi te lo rispiego ma nel caso predisponiti ad ascoltare.
> 
> ...


Figli da mantenere?
Assegno da passare all' ex moglie?
Rispiegami...io ascolto sempre...
Mutuo da pagare?
Auto da cambiare?
Ristrutturazioni edilizie in corso?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Riflessione interessante, io vorrei aggiungere solo un punto, una precisazione.
> 
> Di "gaglioffi" come quelli che hai visto al supermercato è pieno il Paese, ma magari fossero tutti riuniti compatti nell'elettorato di Berlusconi.
> Invece no. Purtroppo. Perchè se così fosse stato, già da un bel po' avrebbe avuto inizio un risanamento della politica nazionale, ad opera di un'Opposizione fattiva e con i controfiocchi (chiamiamola Sinistra, chiamiamola come vogliamo).
> ...


Bellissimo post...a me viene in mente Fausto Bertinotti che parla di padronato...con tutti i suoi bei soldini eh?
Ah lui difendeva la classe operaia, ma chi ci crede:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Basterebbe una piccola cosa, una piccola legge che porta alla ineleggibilità di persone dopo il secondo mandato. Oh, sono teoriacamente 10 anni di parlamento, mica cotica e fagioli!
> Basterebbe che il politico non fosse una professione (come tutte le persone ben pensanti invece dichiarano) ma fosse un  momento in cui un cittadino si è messo al servizio dello stato. Una vita politica corte non gli consentirebbe di entrare perfettamente in certi meccanismi corrotti di amichetti ed amiconi (in TV se le dicono di tutti i colori, ma per voi Bersani e Berlusconi non hanno mai fatto Bunga Bunga insieme???).
> Quello che vediamo noi è solo una farsa del teatro, già le interviste finte dei deputati indiginati o no da una parte e dall'altra fa ridere...prove su prove su prove per dire quelle quattro boiate.
> La politica vera si fa nei piccoli comuni, la si fa nelle case dove si va eleggere  il sindaco del paesotto, li si che c'è politica vera.


AHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma se basta una legislatura per avere la pensione eh? Pensa noi italiani paghiamo il vitalizio a Ilona Staller ahahahahahaahahahaha...e come diceva il mio maestro che la conosceva dal liceo: da noi faceva la fame, voi l'avete messa in parlamento ahahahahaahahahaha...


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma se basta una legislatura per avere la pensione eh? Pensa noi italiani paghiamo il vitalizio a Ilona Staller ahahahahahaahahahaha...e come diceva il mio maestro che la conosceva dal liceo: da noi faceva la fame, voi l'avete messa in parlamento ahahahahaahahahaha...


Si ma rimarrà alla storia per ben altro :mexican:. Ahhhh, cavallo goloso!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## astonished (19 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figli da mantenere?
> Assegno da passare all' ex moglie?
> Rispiegami...io ascolto sempre...
> Mutuo da pagare?
> ...


Niente di tutto questo, fortunatamente, ecco perchè il mio sitpendio mi basta e mi avanza:  dunque come vedi non bisogna guadagnare un stipendio stratosferico ed essere ricchi per stare bene.

Ci temgo a precisare però che i miei guadagni sono frutto solo ed esclusivamente del mio lavoro: mi sono fatto il mazzo lavorando a 600 km da casa per anni, facendo il pendolare del fine settimana, svegliandomi il lunedì mattina alle ore 03.15 e lavorando tutti i giorni fino alle 21 di sera,  ripartendo il venerdì alle 17.00 del pomeriggio per arrivare a casa alle ore 01.00 del sabato, con delle responsabilità che un ragazzo di quella età solitamenrte non ha, etc. Ora mi sono stabilizzato e sento di poter andare a testa alta perchè non devo dire grazie a nessuno se non ai miei che mi hanno sostenuto nel corso degli studi con non pochi sacrifici. Ora ho anche la soddisfazione di ricambiare loro il favore sostenendoli a mia volta in un momento di difficoltà economica, sostenendo mia sorella nell'acquisto di una casa, e potrei andare avanti. Io non accetto morali da nessuno su questo piano perchè non ho mai scelto la strada più breve pur di perseguire ciò che ambivo fare. Potrei entrare nei dettagli di ciò che faccio per vivere ma non mi sembra il caso. Di certo io sono uno dei contribuenti certi e garantiti del fisco italiano, non altrettanto lo si può dire per i tuoi amici che sono al governo, mi pare, con pacchi di società offshore create ad hoc per evadere quel fisco che loro stessi dovrebbero invece tutelare.

Spiegami ora cosa casso c'entrano queste tue domande però: perchè hai dei figli credi di poter parlare dall'alto di esperienze diverse? proprio tu che cazzeggi qui dentro dando un immagine genitoriale di te non proprio delle più edificanti? Oppure l'avere un mutuo ti nobilita e giustifica una tenuta morale più lasca? No, spiega. fammi capire. 

Io non so neppure quanto ho in banca, i miei conti sono aperti ai miei familiari, i soldi manco li considero, ecco perchè con me il modello beluschino non  fa presa, perchè so benissimo che è un farlocco, ma se a te sta bene, pace, amen, l'unica cosa, fai provviste di vasellina, ne avrai bisogno.


:blank:


----------



## Mari' (19 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> niente di tutto questo, fortunatamente, ecco perchè il mio sitpendio mi basta e mi avanza:  Dunque come vedi non bisogna guadagnare un stipendio stratosferico ed essere ricchi per stare bene.
> 
> Ci temgo a precisare però che i miei guadagni sono frutto solo ed esclusivamente del mio lavoro: Mi sono fatto il mazzo lavorando a 600 km da casa per anni, facendo il pendolare del fine settimana, svegliandomi il lunedì mattina alle ore 03.15 e lavorando tutti i giorni fino alle 21 di sera,  ripartendo il venerdì alle 17.00 del pomeriggio per arrivare a casa alle ore 01.00 del sabato, con delle responsabilità che un ragazzo di quella età solitamenrte non ha, etc. Ora mi sono stabilizzato e sento di poter andare a testa alta perchè non devo dire grazie a nessuno se non ai miei che mi hanno sostenuto nel corso degli studi con non pochi sacrifici. Ora ho anche la soddisfazione di ricambiare loro il favore sostenendoli a mia volta in un momento di difficoltà economica, sostenendo mia sorella nell'acquisto di una casa, e potrei andare avanti. Io non accetto morali da nessuno su questo piano perchè non ho mai scelto la strada più breve pur di perseguire ciò che ambivo fare. Potrei entrare nei dettagli di ciò che faccio per vivere ma non mi sembra il caso. Di certo io sono uno dei contribuenti certi e garantiti del fisco italiano, non altrettanto lo si può dire per i tuoi amici che sono al governo, mi pare, con pacchi di società offshore create ad hoc per evadere quel fisco che loro stessi dovrebbero invece tutelare.
> 
> ...



ciao bello!


----------



## aristocat (19 Dicembre 2010)

*a proposito di politici di buona volontà*

date un'occhiata all'operato di questo Sindaco.
Sembra promettente, a livello territoriale ha portato avanti buone iniziative.
Speriamo che non si inquini strada facendo 

http://domenicofiniguerra.it/


----------



## astonished (19 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ciao bello!


Ciao Marì


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> date un'occhiata all'operato di questo Sindaco.
> Sembra promettente, a livello territoriale ha portato avanti buone iniziative.
> Speriamo che non si inquini strada facendo
> 
> http://domenicofiniguerra.it/


Aristocat, sei piuttosto ottimista, questo come altri verranno suati dalle cariatidi per conquistaren conssensi per poi buttarli via e tenersi il potere....della repubblica delle banane.  penso che come politici abbiamo dei grandi drogati.


----------



## xfactor (19 Dicembre 2010)

Il fatto è che siamo italiani , di qualsiasi colore noi dobbiamo fottere il prossimo:up:


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Il fatto è che siamo italiani , di qualsiasi colore noi dobbiamo fottere il prossimo:up:


Ehmm, ma a furia di fottere gli altei e gli altri di fottere il prossimo finisce a bruciarmi il culo anche a me!!!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Niente di tutto questo, fortunatamente, ecco perchè il mio sitpendio mi basta e mi avanza:  dunque come vedi non bisogna guadagnare un stipendio stratosferico ed essere ricchi per stare bene.
> 
> Ci temgo a precisare però che i miei guadagni sono frutto solo ed esclusivamente del mio lavoro: mi sono fatto il mazzo lavorando a 600 km da casa per anni, facendo il pendolare del fine settimana, svegliandomi il lunedì mattina alle ore 03.15 e lavorando tutti i giorni fino alle 21 di sera,  ripartendo il venerdì alle 17.00 del pomeriggio per arrivare a casa alle ore 01.00 del sabato, con delle responsabilità che un ragazzo di quella età solitamenrte non ha, etc. Ora mi sono stabilizzato e sento di poter andare a testa alta perchè non devo dire grazie a nessuno se non ai miei che mi hanno sostenuto nel corso degli studi con non pochi sacrifici. Ora ho anche la soddisfazione di ricambiare loro il favore sostenendoli a mia volta in un momento di difficoltà economica, sostenendo mia sorella nell'acquisto di una casa, e potrei andare avanti. Io non accetto morali da nessuno su questo piano perchè non ho mai scelto la strada più breve pur di perseguire ciò che ambivo fare. Potrei entrare nei dettagli di ciò che faccio per vivere ma non mi sembra il caso. Di certo io sono uno dei contribuenti certi e garantiti del fisco italiano, non altrettanto lo si può dire per i tuoi amici che sono al governo, mi pare, con pacchi di società offshore create ad hoc per evadere quel fisco che loro stessi dovrebbero invece tutelare.
> 
> ...


Sei troppo offensivo.


----------



## astonished (19 Dicembre 2010)

*Scusate l'OT.*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei troppo offensivo.


Non mi pare, a me sembra invece che sei tu qui onnipresente e quasi sempre nel ruolo di provocatore, poi non lamentarti se ti piccano le risposte che ricevi.

Sei qui a fare l'alternativo, il cinico, il provocatore, il vissuto, il libertino, il paladino dei traditori: se tua figlia ti leggesse cosa penserebbe? Fatti tuoi, a me interessa poco non si tratta della mia famiglia, quindi ne sto fuori, di certo l'immagine che dai da genitore non è quella esemplare.

E' il mio pensiero e lo dico: del resto so bene qual'è il tuo ruolo qui, ed è il motivo per cui raramente replico a ciò che dici, anche se non nascondo che quando vuoi essere serio sai anche essere profondo e non banale, il problema è che ti fai prendere dal gusto della provocazione a tutti i costi ed alla lunga stanchi, difatti raramente leggo ciò che scrivi, ti salto sempre a piè pari, a te come ad un paio di altri utenti quì.

Te lo dico da persona adulta: alle cose che scrivi quì cerdi solo tu, renditene conto. Capisco che per Te la vita vada vissuta come su di un palcoscenico ma quì è pocca cosa, ma se a te sta bene pace.

Io penso che perdere del tempo prezioso disseminando tutti i vari thread con le tue sortite sottragga tempo prezioso a quella che dici essere la tua passione, il pianoforte. Se proprio vuoi deliziarci con la tua arte, postaci un video di uno dei tuoi concerti, così magari ti rivaluterò io come altri qui dentro.

Nessuna polemica, sia chiaro: solo che ti trovo molto stancante.

Ad maiora.





PS
Ah, ho appena visto, come era prevedibile, che* mi hai lasciato una reputazione negativa* per il precedente post:* lo prendo come un complimento*. Io non faccio altrettanto, rispetto chi la pensa diversamente da me ma soprattutto chi mi critica perchè penso mi spinga a riflettere e dunque mi fa un favore, anche quando la critica viene da chi è prevenuto nei miei riguardi.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Non mi pare, a me sembra invece che sei tu qui onnipresente e quasi sempre nel ruolo di provocatore, poi non lamentarti se ti piccano le risposte che ricevi.
> 
> Sei qui a fare l'alternativo, il cinico, il provocatore, il vissuto, il libertino, il paladino dei traditori: se tua figlia ti leggesse cosa penserebbe? Fatti tuoi, a me interessa poco non si tratta della mia famiglia, quindi ne sto fuori, di certo l'immagine che dai da genitore non è quella esemplare.
> 
> ...


Ripeto: le tue opinioni personali sulla mia persona non sono materia forumistica, ok?
Tu di me: non sai nulla.
Non sono nulla di quello che tu dici.


----------



## astonished (20 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto: le tue opinioni personali sulla mia persona non sono materia forumistica, ok?
> Tu di me: non sai nulla.
> Non sono nulla di quello che tu dici.


E ti risbagli: io di te so quello che racconti qui sul forum ed è quello che commento. Se non corrisponde al vero vuol dire che non racconti il vero e dunque reciti un personaggio.

Se non vuoi che si commenti ciò che racconti hai un rimedio semplice: non raccontare di te e nessuno potrà commentare. Questo è un forum di "discussione" per cui si discute un po' su tutto, se non ti sta bene puoi sempre richidere la cancellazione della tua utenza.

Impara piuttosto a stare dietro le quinte una volta tanto, anche quando si tratta di stare quì dentro e, tanto per tornare in topic, che è meglio, tu, come berlusconi, hai voluto essere al centro dell'attenzione pubblica hai sempre voluto tutti i riflettori addosso ora non puoi lamentarti se ti si commenta l'operato.

Notte.

:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E ti risbagli: io di te so quello che racconti qui sul forum ed è quello che commento. Se non corrisponde al vero vuol dire che non racconti il vero e dunque reciti un personaggio.
> 
> Se non vuoi che si commenti ciò che racconti hai un rimedio semplice: non raccontare di te e nessuno potrà commentare. Questo è un forum di "discussione" per cui si discute un po' su tutto, se non ti sta bene puoi sempre richidere la cancellazione della tua utenza.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace bastonished...
io ho una missione da compiere, che è diversa dalla tua...
QUello che io racconto è tutto vero.
Non mi piace che sia deformato da persone come te, che appunto da fariseo, dicono...oh io non sono come gli altri, non getto la cicca per terra, pago le tasse, ho un sacco di proposte da donne, ma nessuna è degna di me, non ho figli ma di sicuro so come si educano, avevo una moglie, mi ha tradito e io a norma di legge l'ho ripudiata, io non sono come gli altri poveri cani deficenti che votano berlusconi, io sono un uomo onesto...e bla, bla e bla bla e bla bla...
Ma ammetto, tu non puoi competere con me, in nessun campo...
Continua a guardarti attorno, troverai sempre da ridire, su tutto e su tutti...
Le donne non amano tanto i vanitosi eh?
Sei troppo perfetto tu.
Le solite "brave persone" che fanno la morale agli altri, senza mai mettersi in gioco o sporcarsi le mani.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace bastonished...
> io ho una missione da compiere, che è diversa dalla tua...
> QUello che io racconto è tutto vero.
> Non mi piace che sia deformato da persone come te, che appunto da fariseo, dicono...oh io non sono come gli altri, non getto la cicca per terra, pago le tasse, ho un sacco di proposte da donne, ma nessuna è degna di me, non ho figli ma di sicuro so come si educano, avevo una moglie, mi ha tradito e io a norma di legge l'ho ripudiata, io non sono come gli altri poveri cani deficenti che votano berlusconi, io sono un uomo onesto...e bla, bla e bla bla e bla bla...
> ...


Scusa e quale sarebbe sta mission?

Evitare il TSO?

Chen, io non te le ho mai mandate a dire e ti riconfermo che mi auguro per te che non sia cosi' ma sia solo un atteggiamento, perche' se cosi' non fosse, l'essere considerato un emerito coglione ce vole n'attimo!

Datte na regolata, se te va se no e' l'istess...chemmifrega, tanto so' cazzi tua se la gente se diverte alle tue spalle anche se t'illudi d'esse te a pija pe' culo er prossimo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2010)

cerchiamo di ripristinare il senso del ridicolo, invece di pigiare stizzito il bollino rosso argomenta...missionario


----------



## Amoremio (20 Dicembre 2010)

sterminator,
l'attimo di cui parli è trascorso da un pezzo :up:


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa e quale sarebbe sta mission?
> 
> Evitare il TSO?
> 
> ...



Dici/pensi/credi?







:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> cerchiamo di ripristinare il senso del ridicolo, invece di pigiare stizzito il bollino rosso argomenta...missionario




*?*

​


----------



## Sterminator (20 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sterminator,
> l'attimo di cui parli è trascorso da un pezzo :up:


C'avra' l'orologio indietro, che  ne so?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici/pensi/credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me gioco i gioielli, leggendo certe risposte fotocopia a quelle che dava illo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque e' almeno 60 cm in meno er conte, visto che chen millantava 1,90mt.:mrgreen:

sara' stata l'acqua che ha preso che l'ha ristretto???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Me gioco i gioielli, leggendo certe risposte fotocopia a quelle che dava illo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> comunque e' almeno 60 cm in meno er conte, visto che chen millantava 1,90mt.:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


... con una piccola differenza  l'altro era intelligente, questo e' solo furbo  


:mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> C'avra' l'orologio indietro, che ne so?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
il famoso "fuso" orario? :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... con una piccola differenza  l'altro era intelligente, questo e' solo furbo
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:


mo' se dice cosi'?

okkkey, prendo nota...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il famoso "fuso" orario? :carneval:


yessssss...il fumoso... ehm famoso fuso orario...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mo' se dice cosi'?
> 
> okkkey, prendo nota...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Una cosa e' certa, e' una persona che soffre  , non so di cosa, ma soffre.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa e' certa, e' una persona che soffre  , non so di cosa, ma soffre.


e la moglie s'offre...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2010)

*sterminatore*

questa dovresti cancellarla, secondo me


----------



## Sterminator (20 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa dovresti cancellarla, secondo me


Mine', si commenta solo lo scritto, solo i documenti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e la moglie s'offre...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


complimenti per la delicatezza


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2010)

però io ho una cosa sullo stomaco:
scusa, marì...ma fino a ieri il conte era il salvatore del forum , quando ha usato con te metodi atteggiamenti che molti di coloro i quali si sono trovati da un giorno all'altro la porta sbarrata senza se e senza ma..lamentavano trovandoti in disaccordo...ora convieni .
te lo dovevo dire


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *però io ho una cosa sullo stomaco:*
> scusa, marì...ma fino a ieri il conte era il salvatore del forum , quando ha usato con te metodi atteggiamenti che molti di coloro i quali si sono trovati da un giorno all'altro la porta sbarrata senza se e senza ma..lamentavano trovandoti in disaccordo...ora convieni .
> *te lo dovevo dire*


... ed io i ho letta.

Ti senti meglio ora? Hai digerito??? :up:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

Il governo cadrà.
La santa spada della lega non perdona.
Non faranno affari con l'Udc.
Quindi con grande senso di responsabilità "i leghisti", come sempre, faranno il cazzo che loro pare, alla faccia di comunisti e fascisti.
Alce e Bordello XD.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ed io i ho letta.
> 
> Ti senti meglio ora? Hai digerito??? :up:


 sì grazie...con ruttino chic:santarellina:


----------



## Mari' (20 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì grazie...con *ruttino *chic:santarellina:



... embeh' ... la classe non e' acqua ... gratta gratta esce/salta sempre fuori :mrgreen:  minerva :applauso: :bravooo:BIS :bravooo:


----------

